# What's a Look KG-451 like



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Someone who knows I ride a Look 566 offered me a Look KG-451 but the frame is too big for me but would probably fit a good friend who currently rides a Scott flat bar and is looking to maybe upgrade to a more normal road bike config.

However I don't want to steer him in the direction of the KG-451 if they weren't a nice bike to ride, so I thought I would ask you guys to comment.

Going to be used for recreational group rides up to 100K at true average speeds around 24kmh.

Thoughts and I haven't seen the bike (yet) as it's currently some distance away in another town.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi there,

I own a LOOK 451 since 2 years and I'm pretty satisfied with it. 
Quality is good, Tubes with lugs. No problems so far.

It's a good allround roadbike and I think I would recommend it anytime.

Hope this helps in any case.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Blueberry
I'm guess your pretty tall by the length of that stem and your bars. Nice bike.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have seen a few of these around and have only heard positive things about them. 
and besides it is a look so it will handle well and decend like a dream and climbing is only limited to the motor lol 

Twiggy


----------

